# Ice Fish Finders...



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Anybody have any experience with the following:
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/ ... _104510880

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/ ... _104510880


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Eagle is crap... Good for depth but reads fish that are not there... Not sure on the other one..


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

With ANY fish finder that is capable of a graph mode, turn off the "fish ID" feature. It will place fish icons on the screen for every echo that it records. Some of which will NOT be fish. I would say that the Eagle is a very low end fish finder, and the Hawkeye is an extremely low end depth finder. You'll notice that I didn't say fish finder. If the Eagle is crap as Orvis claims, the Hawkeye would be paper, used to wipe with after a crap.

Fishrmn


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have an Eagle that seems to work quite well....I wouldn't know if it shows fish that aren't there or not, I've never swam down there to look. The "Cuda" looks pretty nice though, a battery pack, a holder with a handle, a suction cup...nice look'in set-up ! 

I also have a hand held Zebco fish finder that looks like an older Atari game when it shows fish. It shows fish at a shallower location where the Cuda won't, but the Cuda will show a better bottom structure....

At the price, I would say either or both are an 'OK' deal....


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I have been using a Eagle fish easy 320C for the last couple of years, and it has been a pretty good finder. I think I bought it for under 200 bucks, set it up with a nice box/battery ect and it has worked well so far. Im actually going to sell it soon to get a little bigger finder. It has worked great for about 70% of my fishing, but it does tend to be a little under powered in any water over 90 feet deep or so. Almost all lakes it has worked perfect, just a little tough to get much detail on the bottom when fishing the deep waters of the gorge or fishlake for the macs. I would let the whole setup go (finder, Box, battery) for $175 bucks if your interested!!
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/e ... x?a=443763

Like anything, you definately pay for what you get.... Want a cheap price, you will most likely get a cheap finder. The higher the Watts on the finder, the more sensitive it will be. The 800 watts available on the smaller Eagle and Lowrence finders is usually pretty sensitive down to about 50-60 feet. You can still pick up fish much deeper on the finder, but the deeper the water, the more fish the finder will most likely miss!!!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

While I wouldn't necessarily agree that Eagle cudas are crap and the other is paper, I would strongly suggest that you scrounge up about $40-50 more and go with the Eagle Fishmark 320 or 480. It will do a lot more for you on the hard deck. I have used the 320 for several years and love it for ice fishing. I like it as much as the $400 flashers my buddies use (It doesn't give me a headache) and I certainly catch as many/more fish as they do.

The key is to pick a finder that has a "real time" readout feature, as a flasher does. If you have that, then you should be good to go on the ice, but you may have to spend a little more than what you have listed here. (but not that much)


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Eagle is crap... Good for depth but reads fish that are not there... Not sure on the other one..


Try taking it off of Demo Mode. 

I use an Eagle 320 that doubles for my boat. It works fine for me. I never use the Fish ID or Fish Alarm modes.
These modes will in fact give you false fish readings.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Eagle is crap... Good for depth but reads fish that are not there... Not sure on the other one..
> ...


Hey.....you can mark more fish leaving the Demo Mode on, it took me a couple of hours to figure that one out.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="Grandpa D":3a1ef4qk]
> 
> 
> orvis1 said:
> ...


Hey.....you can mark more fish leaving the Demo Mode on, it took me a couple of hours to figure that one out. [/quote:3a1ef4qk]

The water gets much clearer also. When I turn mine on it says its 300 feet deep.... Wierd because I can still see the bottom :shock: -|\O- .  When the demo mode is off I cant see more than 20 feet down!!!


----------

